# cannabutter-based tea/drinks?



## poplars (Jul 1, 2009)

hey all, I've made myself a nice batch of cannabutter, seems quite potent. 

I was wondering how well it would work to drop straight cannabutter in a mix of tea or some other type of hot drink.

it would be awesome if some of the canna-chef's out there could recommend me some easy mixes at home that would mask the flavor well.

perhaps this could spring up ideas for others too, I think cannabutter based drinks are a great ideas as it has a 100% chance of getting you high. 

I was thinking hot chocolate . . . .


----------



## cbtwohundread (Jul 1, 2009)

i always put a lil cannabutter in i hot tea its good and helps with digestion and relaxes


----------



## poplars (Jul 1, 2009)

well I tried some cannabutter with hot chocolate. still waiting on the high to set in but it really wasn't that bad going down at all. you could taste the cannabutter but it wasn't overwealming and you could drink it down pretty smoothly.

I'll let you guys know when I'm stoned off of it .


----------



## akgrown (Jul 1, 2009)

it wouldnt really be like tea infused with canna butter since it is a pain in the ass to properly emulsify fats into water so it would be like tea with a canna butter slick on top.


----------



## poplars (Jul 2, 2009)

it's not really like that.

there's partial solubility when heated.


----------



## hrpuffnstuff (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, you could always try making a butter-nutt rum mix with your c-butter. That should help out with the taste issue and the legitimacy of the idea. Also spiced cider/chai tea with milk and c-butter could be something to try.
Let me know what you think.


----------



## tahoe58 (Jul 5, 2009)

that was what I was gonna say ..... I love HotbutterRum ... but not in the summer ..... but actually ... I just pop li'cubes of cannabutter into my mouth and swallow it like a pill. no taste, no nuthin ....just a great body buzz 


hrpuffnstuff said:


> Well, you could always try making a butter-nutt rum mix with your c-butter. That should help out with the taste issue and the legitimacy of the idea. Also spiced cider/chai tea with milk and c-butter could be something to try.
> Let me know what you think.


----------

